# Clutch Pedal Long Travel?



## shezza

Hi All, on using our Boxer based MH last week for a holiday I noticed
(or became aware) that the clutch pedal traveled quite away down before resisitance was met. I am not sure if it has always been like this or just not noticed it before. Milage is about 6000 with no problems with gears, just this unaware's of the amount of travel of the pedal before. Any ideas..............Pete.


----------



## erneboy

The age and model of your van will help. There may be adjustment on the clutch if it cable operated. It may be hydraulic and need bleeding. It may have developed a fault. Is there a clutch fluid master cylinder under the bonnet, if si it's hydraulic. More info. will help you get more informed answers, Alan.


----------



## andyman

I think we will find this is on the X250 style chassis. It is not uncommon for the slave cylinder to develope a fault.
There haave been a few posts re this on here.


----------



## TR5

My van is a Pre x250, and had the same problem in France last year. It eventually failed completely and I had to have the master and slave cylinders replaced to rectify.
I think the poor quality / longevity of these parts is documented several times on here.


----------



## shezza

erneboy said:


> The age and model of your van will help. There may be adjustment on the clutch if it cable operated. It may be hydraulic and need bleeding. It may have developed a fault. Is there a clutch fluid master cylinder under the bonnet, if si it's hydraulic. More info. will help you get more informed answers, Alan.


The van is an Elddis sunseeker 140 on a Boxer 2.2 2009


----------



## ColinC

Hi Shezza

I posted on here recently about our clutch pedal problem. We have a 2007 Fiat Ducato x250 with the 2.3 engine. As yours is the 2.2 Boxer engine I'm not sure if the gearbox/clutch configuration is exactly the same.

The problem I had was not so much a lack of resistance as a reluctance of the clutch pedal to return once I lifted my foot after changing gear. There was also a small leakage of fluid under the gearbox, pointed out to me by the guy who did the MOT. The garage found the seal had gone on the clutch slave cylinder. Each time I used the clutch a small amount of hydraulic fluid was being pumped out. When I hooked my foot under the pedal to bring it back I was probably sucking air into the system.

So the gearbox had to come out before the new cylinder could be fitted. Only £840 and we have done just 21,500 miles! The engineer who did the work said these clutch cylinders go regularly but in his experience only on much higher mileage vans.

Colin


----------



## TR5

Colin

Mine was exactly as you describe, but was recommended to replace both the slave and master. I had only about 13,000 on the clock, and the master had already been replaced once before.

Do you really have to remove the gearbox to change the slave cylinder on an X250? You certainly do not on the pre-X250 vehicles, and on all vehicles that I have had the slave is external of the gearbox, even if access is difficult, I have never had to remove the gearbox.

I am not familiar with the X250, however.
Someone with more experience may add to this.

TR5


----------



## ColinC

Hi Shezza

I was told in no uncertain terms that the gearbox had to come out. I was told that the slave cylinder is located inside the gearbox. Bearing in mind that the garage had already had the flipping gearbox out 3 times as part of the reverse gear saga they were well aware if my hypersensitivity regarding the gearbox/clutch!!!

As regards your Boxer, I cannot recall now from the prolonged thread on the reverse gear saga the extent to which these boxes are or are not the same as on the Fiat Ducato. However I have a feeling that if yours has 6 speeds like ours then the gearbox will be the same, but if yours is 5 speed then it may be a different box.

Colin


----------

